# Study about T4 to T3 conversion



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

This is something that supposedly I have an issue with, though I can't be sure. Either way, this study makes me think a bit. Such as, people without their thyroid often need combination therapy. So after reading this I'm wondering if that may also apply to folks with a just about dead thyroid.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4557078/

Still, I'd like to get my TSH between 1 and 2, and then see how I'm feeling. I've been working on sleep and exercise lately which is helping. If I'm still having weirdness after that, I may try the T3, but I'm a bit scared of it quite frankly. I'm pretty sensitive to just about everything...including dose changes.

That or I could give Tirosint a try. I've seen that make a big difference for some people. But I know it's super expensive also.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Although TSH measurement has dominated procedural management of thyroid replacement by its apparent ease and good standardisation, a disturbingly high proportion of patients remains unsatisfied with the treatment they receive


All I can say to this is YUP!

When will the doctors still using TSH learn to listen to their patients complaints?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

When enough of us speak up loud enough to be heard...&#8230;...&#8230;

Sounds like TSH is easier for the doctor and not the patient.....

" I forgot...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.How much do doctors make"?

The more money you make the harder you should have to work...

You're within range

See you in 4 months

"I used to dread those words"


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

The word I learned to hate the most was 'normal'.. your tests are normal!! Believe it or not, I have had 2 doctors tell me they don't know that much about the thyroid. I respect them both for their honesty. That being said.. I wasted 22 years on 8 doctors, 3 of which were endocs and every single one of them went by the one-size-fits-all TSH test. I was on Synthroid and my TSH was 'normal' yet I felt like death warmed over. I was the walking dead. I was told by one doctor that I needed counseling and Prozac. I told her I wasn't depressed and she hollered at me.. yes.. HOLLERED that I refused treatment! Finally after going to different boards like this one and reading a couple of books by doctors that had a clue, I found the right doctor, a DO.. doctor of osteopathy... which is the same as an MD but they have some extra training. They don't just treat the symptoms like regular MDs do, but they also search for the cause and treat that too! My DO knew the right tests to do.. in particular the FT3 test, which shows how well the body is taking the T4, stored hormone and converting it to T3, active hormone, which runs through our body and acts like a gas pedal for so many body functions. The FT3 test showed that even though my TSH was good and my body had plenty of thyroid hormone, it was not being properly converted, so my DO said it was like I had a tank full of gas that wasn't getting to my engine. I was put on Armour and felt the difference the very next day. I felt a warm inner glow and sense of happiness that I don't remember ever feeling before! I am now pretty much back to being a normal person. I switched from Armour to NP Thyroid because NP has few fillers and the pigs are fed a healthier diet. I am so thankful for the knowledge and suggestions I rec'd from people who had been down this road before me! Had it not been for them, I'd still be a miserable, tired person.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I only had to deal with one MD and an Endo at a low cost clinic till I got on medicaid.

They both refused anything else other than T4 only synthetic.

Both egnored my complaints of symptoms getting worse instead of better.

They both tried to yell at me but I was much louder than they were.

I even ripped up the test results this Endo was trying to show me that I was "normal"

He said I must have something else wrong and my symptoms were not my thyroid.

This guy was lucky I didn't feel well cause I would have hit him.

I actually saw this Endo in the hospital while getting lab work done this year.

He said "hey how are you doing"!!!!

I said a lot better since I got away from you....

I flipped him the bird and told him to go "F" himself.

The doctor I see now has no clue as to treat thyroid disease and told me it's one of the hardest to treat.

So we both put our heads together and said "what about NDT...&#8230;?

I tell him what test to do and he does what I say.

I know more about the thyroid than he does.

I have lab work done but am more concerned about high cholesterol which is now in range.

But if they can be wrong about thyroid ranges why not cholesterol?

I guess alI we can do is hope it's correct...........


----------

